# Grimlee Feindish's 2010 Haunt



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

I am pretty happy with how it came out, its a pretty simple yard haunt. I wanted to do a more mono colored lighting scheme (all blue) but I was low on cash and had to use what I had. Enjoy.

For more pics check out my album or my flickr
Halloween 2010 - a set on Flickr


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

nice tombstones and creative use of the colored lights. thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love the lighting in your pictures. Very nice job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks great, I really like your Bela Lugosi stone with the candles and blue light!


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments!


----------

